# Bowhunters Prayer



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

On the eve of our archery opener I thought this was very appropriate:


----------



## jimmyo17 (Jun 7, 2011)

i like it


----------



## r.rase78 (Feb 4, 2009)

beuitiful poem


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Great stuff right there! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ridgewalker (Jun 24, 2008)

Thanks Michi, the prayer has a lot of meaning for me.


----------

